# anyone had successful pg after 2 mcs?



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi there - hope it's alright to post this here as well as the main oldies board...


hi there all of you,

am trying to work out whether to give up the ghost or not...

Have any of you older ladies out there had any experience of multiple miscarriage and then gone on to have a healthy viable pregnancy?

I've had 2 successful ivfs with BFPs, but miscarried both at 7 weeks. THis recent one was probably lost earlier but had d&c after 7 week scan revealed non-viable.

I am pretty sure at this stage that I don't want to go the donor egg route. But am trying to decide whether to give it one last go (i always promised at the beginning that 3 attempts was my limit).

My consultant has agreed to "a few blood tests" (miscarriage related) on myself and DP, but is fairly confident that the problem is my ancient eggs. My instinct is that he is right. 

I guess it's just a question of whether I'm lucky enough to hatch one of the few remaining health eggs...

Any one out there able to advise, or any words of encouragement (or the opposite!)?

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

No, sadly. 

Am 41, have a DS, almost 4. Have been TTC no 2 since Autumn 04. Have got pg and mc'd six times. The 5th embryo was karyotyped, aneuploid. Waiting for tests on the sixth. Have had two chemical pgs, as well.  I do have aclotting problem, being treated. All other tests for mc, normal. 

FSH when last tested was about 11.

I am interested in going to Spain for donor eggs. Although I get pg easily, having lost so many, I have begun to feel it's a needle in a haystack!

Have you thought about Pregenetic Selection?


----------

